# No Hot Water



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't seem to get any hot water. I've left it on electric for just under two hours and still no hot water. Not sure what I need to do to trouble shoot his. I've bled the water already...


----------



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

Apprently I was being impatient. The water is now _HOT_... I also turned on the LP GAS along with ELECTRIC to get it going...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Careful...there's no way to adjust it(at least on mine) and it will take your skin off!! --Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Agree - the hot water gets very hot! If, after we first set up, need HW fast we use the LP. If not, we will turn on the electric. For showers, sometimes we turn on both.....


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

h57tony said:


> I can't seem to get any hot water. I've left it on electric for just under two hours and still no hot water. Not sure what I need to do to trouble shoot his. I've bled the water already...


Your hot water heater should have been doing something in 2 hours. HAve you checked to make sure the safety switch, located at the HW heater on the outside of your OB, is in the on position? This switch is used to prevent the accidental operation of the electric element after draining, etc.

Paul


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

h57tony said:


> I can't seem to get any hot water. I've left it on electric for just under two hours and still no hot water. Not sure what I need to do to trouble shoot his. I've bled the water already...


Your hot water heater should have been doing something in 2 hours. HAve you checked to make sure the safety switch, located at the HW heater on the outside of your OB, is in the on position? This switch is used to prevent the accidental operation of the electric element after draining, etc.

Paul


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine will heat up within 2hrs with just the electric. When taking showers I will use the gas too, but then turn it off after the showers. I can not leave the gas on with the electric because the relief valve starts opening up.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine goes from about room temp to scalding in about 30 minutes on electric only. Check the breaker panel to make sure it's on.


----------



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

If I'm hooked up Shore cable + adapter + extension cord, will that cause the delay? I did check the breaker after one hour, it was on...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Your electric heating element may be bad. There are only two ways that I know of to verify that problem:

1. If you have access to, and know how to use a Volt/Ohm Meter (multimeter), check the resistance across the element and compare that to the specs (may be in your HW heater owner's manual - or go online and check the manufacturer's website for the spec.)

2. Buy a new HW heater element and replace it - then see if it heats up on electric-only.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------

